
Aurelia 1.0 - velmu
http://blog.durandal.io/2016/07/27/aurelia-1-0-is-here/
======
tomnewby
We started using Aurelia on a new project at work when it was very early beta
and glad to see it made it to v1 before we really went to production with the
project.

Developer experience has been excellent, with the obvious caveats that it has
been a bit bumpy when code relocated to other packages or decomposed into
individual libraries, docs have been a bit of a teething issue as well, but
have largely found I that I haven't needed too much documentation as of late.

As sayem_ said, you will largely just be writing Javascript, not so much
framework specific implementations, which is awesome. I've had mobile
(iOS/Android) devs jump in and begin contributing straight away - that's
awesome as well.

Community is the icing on the cake too. There's a really active Gitter
community, but possibly to it's detriment at times. The simpler questions
which would usually end up on StackOverflow are usually answered in Gitter
instead, which has it's impacts (harder [read: impossible] to search,
community looks small from SO perspective)

Looking forward to the future!

~~~
kensign
Yeah this is perfect timing for us too, we go wide release in the next few
months. It's so great to write ES6 and create a modular system. Our product is
based on DDD and BDD, so we are able to take full advantage of a rich domain
model with services and keep our view-models as light as they need to be. We
also take heavy advantage of web components reuse and application events.
There is still a lot of refactoring to do as Aurelia is coming into its own,
but it is hands down the best dev platform for web apps I have ever seen.
Angular2 is DOA and React is the ugliest anti-pattern to plague the web. Thank
you to all the Aurelia community for baking this baby.

------
kensign
Aurelia is an amazing leap forward for standards-based development. React is a
horrible anti-pattern, Angular 2 has no basis in standards and is so complex,
it's not a useful development platform. I've been using Aurelia for 18 months
and it has only evolved to be more and more useful and powerful for SPA. I am
merely an advocate and not an evangelist, but you owe it to yourself to give
it a trade-off analysis. Please think carefully about web components, ES6, and
web standards before you leap into technologies that are way off the path.

------
sayem_
It's advertised as a framework, but you won't see much of it. 99% of your code
will be standard javascript, non-framework code. The framework remains in the
background only making all the code you have written work together.

So far, my best experience in working with a framework.

~~~
kensign
That's a very good point. Aurelia is a system. It gives you what you need to
build an application as software. I think many developers realize that they
don't need to learn how to use structural patterns, but they do need basic
functionality, such as binding, and it needs to be invisible.

We've done amazing things with Aurelia. More and more, it's beginning to feel
like an extension of HTTP wired directly into the UI. I'd like to think that
it will become The Next Big Thing, but it will probably stay relegated to a
lesser seen community of devs like those of the Django community. Architects,
engineers and developers will love it while many may not realize just how
beneficial an agnostic system really is.

------
lightlyused
I'm glad it made it to 1.0. Started using it on a project last month and so
far the experience has been the best out of all the frameworks, react,
angular, etc. My heart is still with Mithril though. :)

------
taivare
it's good to see some examples on Codepen , does any one know of other
reference sites ?

